# Newbie smoker from PA!



## janster (Aug 12, 2007)

Greetings from Lancaster, PA

I don't have any right to consider myself a 'real' smoker just yet....as I'm just beginning to learn how one can get fat in this kinda hobby (hobby?).








My sister-n-law always had a smoker.....and my in-laws just bought us an electric. It's probably the barest of bare bones model you can get - but...what the hell? It was a gift.... A Brinkmann electric..... I honestly can't complain for a 'starter' smoker for my husband and I who aren't all that fussy about things. If we discover we enjoy this and do it often....we certainly wouldn't hesitate to buy a better quality smoker (with more features).

We love BBQ ribs and have been wanting to know how to cook them at home for a long time. My husband did some research and prepped our first slab of baby back ribs....cooked in the smoker for a good 4+ hours. I'm totally and completely IMPRESSED!!! These ribs were AWESOME !! Fall -off -the -bone ribs that were just as good (better!) than the ones you get in the restaurant!!

All I can say is.... WOW!! I'm lovin it already. 

So I come here to learn more about this whole new way of cooking. Get some awesome recipes and just enjoy life in general with a new way of cooking!!

Thankyou to all for having this nice little forum available!!
Happy BBQ'in!
Jandy


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Janster!!! Sounds like you guys are off to a great start already. Enjoy the forums and be sure and get some pics to share with your smokin family.


----------



## gofish (Aug 12, 2007)

You'll love it here!  Lots of great guys & gals here to share their experiences.  Welcome abaord the SMF!


----------



## meowey (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## desert smokin (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Janster. Good to see someone from my original neck of the woods. I grew up just north of you in Lebanon county. Lookin forward to hearing about your smokin adventures. This is a great place to hone your skills. Sign up for the 5 day course, it's a great way to start.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you enjoy being here as much as we hope to enjoy your wonderful input!


----------



## saber (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome SMF, I'm a noob from PA also. I have been on a lot of fourms,and this is one of the greatest for new people yet. Everyone is very nice and always giving tips

Take the 5-Day Smoking Basics eCourse  it's geared for wood fired smokers but it teaches the basics to smoking


----------



## texasnighttrain (Aug 12, 2007)

Amen brotha!!


----------



## janster (Aug 13, 2007)

Thankyou very much for the welcome!  This is great....

I will look into doing the e-course! Thankyou for the suggestion!

Did someone mention pictures?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would've never thought I'd have pictures of food....I couldn't resist taking a picture.  The ribs were actually in a rib rack the whole time. I think it was somewhat ackward trying to remove them & the rack at the same time, so we plopped them down there for a moment (while I put the tools down and ran and got the camera).

If anyone sees anything wrong or unsafe/unhealthy or whatever - please let me know.  






We'd actually be afraid of doing this ourselves.... but do you guys run the smoker while nobody is at home?  What's the consensus on that? I"m assuming we should NEVER do that...but just figured I'd ask.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome Janster, glad you found us! Looks like you are well on your way to becoming a smoke addict... it is such a fun addiction. The grub looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun!


----------



## boardjockey (Aug 13, 2007)

From one noob to another...welcome aboard. I've been on one day and everyone has already made me feel like family.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  Please feel free to join the friendly folks here as we share our smoking adventures.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## db bbq (Aug 13, 2007)

Janster
Welcome to SMF, Ask any questions you may have and you will get Quick replies from the Great people here...Enjoy the smoke...DB BBQ


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,and hello from Canada Janster,great lookin ribs and you have the pic thing perfected already ( we all love the pics,,,aka Q-view )...look forward to sharing with you in the forums


----------



## gofish (Aug 13, 2007)

Jan, I do see something potentially unsafe ............ The only way to be 100% sure would be to vacuum pack that rack, and mail them to me so I can sample them.  I'll let you know then
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .     They do look really good!  Good job!


----------



## janster (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Everyone! 

I have to laugh though.... they look good and they actually tasted good to us but they're by far a smokers dream cuisine.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I don't mind...lovin the bbq and I'm just tickled that we can actually DO THIS ourselves! 
GASP!!  Believe me, I'm not a cook!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 13, 2007)

welcome to smf janster. great looking start by the look of those ribs.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 13, 2007)

Cast the line...wait for a bite...BAM...start reeling them in, another one hooked! 

Welcome Janster!  I'm from out near Valley Forge, work at Great Valley, so you're not too far.  There's someone else here from Lancaster and a couple from Philly.  Ribs looked excellent, great job for a first timer!  You will no longer find it funny that you are taking pictures of food!!  We love pic's!! 

I started out on an electric smoker, I have it on my front porch and I have run out to the store numerous times.  It's far enought away from anything and I never got temp spikes with the electric one...it's not an open flame you're dealing with, wood embers, but not flame.


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 13, 2007)

*Jan, Now that you did it you can see that there is room that you could have cooked another or a couple fatties.  Both of these will freeze good for a quickie during the week.*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Janster!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...

Sorry I missed welcoming you earlier, but I've been offline since 2 July due to ISP/computer problems...


----------

